# Weekly competition 2011-15



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F' U' R2 F U R2 U' R' U2
*2. *F2 U F' R' U R' F2 U
*3. *R' F U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' F U'
*4. *F R2 F R' U2 F U2 F
*5. *F U F' R2 F U R2 F U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 D L' D' R2 U2 L2 B2 F' U R' D' F2 L B' U2 B' U'
*2. *B' R D L2 B D F' L' D2 B U R2 B2 L' R B' D' U'
*3. *L' B' U' F2 R' D' B' R' U L' B U2 B2 L' F R' B' U'
*4. *L2 U2 F U B' R B2 U2 L' B' U2 B2 F' D2 U2 R2 F R'
*5. *F2 D2 U' R2 D' L B2 D' F D L U2 R2 F2 U F' R

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw L' B' L' F' L R' D' U2 R2 F2 D L2 Rw' R' B Fw' U' F2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' U2 Fw U2 L B' Uw' B2 Fw' D' Uw L' D2 Uw2 U L2 Uw2 L R
*2. *D' Uw2 Rw' Fw D2 Uw' U2 Fw' F R2 U' Fw2 U L D' B2 Fw' L D' Uw Rw' F2 Uw2 B2 U F2 U Rw2 R2 Uw2 U Rw' Uw F2 D2 B L' D2 Uw U
*3. *Fw' D B R2 B' Fw2 F' Rw R' Fw2 Uw' L D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B Fw' F L2 B Rw' B U2 R2 F2 L2 Fw2 D F Rw2 B2 L' Fw U2 Fw2 Uw2 L'
*4. *Uw' U2 B' U Fw' Uw' Fw' D' Uw2 Fw2 D' F Rw' R Uw2 B' L Uw2 L2 F D2 L2 Uw2 U2 F' Rw2 B L' Rw R' F' L Rw R Fw D2 L Rw' D2 R2
*5. *R2 B2 Fw F2 D2 L B2 R Uw L2 R' Uw2 U2 F2 L2 D' B D' B2 Fw F L R2 B' Fw' Uw U B2 D B' Rw' B' R' D2 Rw2 B F U Rw R

*5x5x5*
*1. *F' L2 D2 Uw2 U2 B' Uw2 U2 B2 Bw' F Uw' B D2 Bw' Lw' U2 Fw2 F' L' Rw' R2 F Rw2 B2 Bw' D' B' F' R Dw' Lw' B' F2 Uw2 R D2 B' L Lw Bw2 R B2 Lw Rw Uw2 Lw R F2 U' R' D2 U F' Lw2 Fw' Uw' Bw' Lw' Fw'
*2. *U' Rw' Dw' Bw' F2 Lw' Bw U2 L Dw' Uw' Fw U2 L2 Bw2 U' L' Lw B D' Dw L2 R U2 Lw2 R D2 Dw' Rw2 Dw' Uw' U L' Lw Bw' L D' U' R2 Bw' Fw R2 Uw2 L2 Lw2 D' Uw2 Fw' L B D' L Fw2 F Uw2 U Fw2 R2 Dw Uw
*3. *Fw2 F2 L R U' R' B2 Rw Dw' Uw2 L' R2 U2 F' Dw Uw Rw' D' Uw Fw' D2 Uw' Lw' B2 Bw Uw B' D2 Rw D Fw L2 Fw2 Rw Dw2 Bw2 U' F D R' B Fw R2 B2 Dw' L B' F R' Uw' R' F2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw F L' Rw' D2
*4. *L D' L Bw F Rw Uw U' Lw2 Rw' R2 Dw' Lw' Dw Uw Fw' Lw' U Rw2 Bw' L' Lw2 D2 U F' Uw2 B D L' Lw Bw2 Uw' Rw Uw Rw' Uw Lw' Dw2 U Fw D Uw' U Fw' D Bw2 R2 B' Lw2 B Fw' L2 R' Dw L' Fw2 L' Fw' D' Lw2
*5. *F Lw2 Rw' U Bw D' R' Bw2 Fw F2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' D' U2 L' R' Uw' F2 Lw D' Dw L Fw' Lw' Fw2 L' D2 F Uw Fw L U Rw2 R D2 U2 Rw R' B Uw' Bw R Bw2 U Fw' F' Dw' F' Lw' Bw2 Fw' F' L2 U2 Rw2 Dw Lw' B'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R' 2B2 L2 3F' 2F2 D2 2F' L' B' 2F 3R 2R' R' F2 D2 2D' 2U2 B F D 2L 2R B2 F 2U' 2L' F2 2R R2 2F' 3R2 2B' U' L' 3F2 D B' 2B2 3R2 2F' 3U2 2F2 2U L R' B D R' 2B2 3U2 2U' 2L 2R 2B' 3F2 2F2 L2 3U2 2L2 2R2 R U' 3F 2D' U 3R' R2 U' 3R' 2F D2 2B F' 2L2 3R2 D2 3R2 2D 2U 2B
*2. *2D2 2B' D 3U 2R' 3U' F2 2U' 3F 3U' L' 3R' R' 2F' 3U' U' L' 2R' R' U 3R 2D 2U2 R2 2B 3U U' B2 3R 2R R2 U2 F D2 2L2 3R 2D' U2 B2 2B 2R 2U L2 2L 2D2 3U2 3F' 2F2 D 2R' 2B 3F2 2F 2R 2U2 U2 L2 2R' 2F F' 3R2 2R F' 3R' D2 3U' U' 2F' F2 R' B F' 2R2 2U R' D 2L2 3R2 R' 2F
*3. *2L 2R 2D 2B' 3U2 U' 2L2 2R 2D 3U U' 2F' 2D U' 2L' 3R' 2D L' 3R 2R' R' 2B 3U' B 2F2 L R' 2D 2F' 2U B2 3U' B2 3F' 2F2 F 2U2 3F2 2F' L2 2U' 3F' 3U U R2 U 3R2 R' 2U' 2L 3R' D L' 2U' B2 2B 3U2 R' 2D2 2U' B R2 U2 2B 2D2 R2 D B 2D' L' 2R' 3U' 2L2 2U2 2B2 2R' 3F2 2R2 3U2 2U'
*4. *3R' D2 B 3U' 2U' B2 D' 3U2 R' 2F2 3R 2U F2 2D 2R' R D 3F' 2L R' 2B2 L2 D' 2U' 2B2 L 3R2 D' U' B2 3U B2 2U2 3R' R 2B' 2F U' 2F L 2R 2F' 2L' 3R2 B2 3F' D2 2B2 2F2 3U2 L' 2D U' 2B2 F' R' 2U' L 2B2 2L2 2R' 2D 2L' 2U' U' L R D F' 3R' 3F 3U' 2U 2L' 3U' F' U2 B 3F' 2F2
*5. *B 3F F' 2U' B' 2F F' L D F R D2 2L2 U 3F 3U2 R' D2 3F' F2 3U U 2F' U' 2B 2U 2R B 2L2 2R 3U F2 L2 3U' 3F F2 D' 2D2 2R' B' 3U' R 2F D' 3U' 2B' 2F' 2R2 3F2 L 3R' F 3U' 2R 3F2 2D' U B2 2L' 2D 3U2 2U2 U' F2 L2 3R2 2R2 F 2U L' 2R' B F2 2L 3R' 3F' F R' D2 2D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R' 3F' R 3B 2F' R2 3U' L 3F2 L2 D 2D' 2U' 3F2 2L2 F L2 2L' 3L2 3R F' 3R' D 3R 2U 2L' B' 3R' 2R2 B' L2 B2 2D' 2U' 2L2 3U 2L 3F2 U R' 3F2 3U2 3R D2 U 3L D2 3D' 3B2 3R2 2R2 2B2 3U2 F D 3D2 3U U 3L 2B' 3D2 3U' 3B 3L' 2R2 3D 2U2 F2 U2 2F' 3R2 B2 D U2 B' 3R 2D' 3D' 3U' 3R' 2D2 2U' B 2D' 2U 2L' 3R' 2U 3L' 2U 3B 3D2 R2 U2 2B2 D' 2U 3L U' 3L'
*2. *3R R' 2D 2F' 3D' R2 3B 2L' 3F F2 2U2 3R 2F F' 2R2 2D2 2R2 3B' F' L' 3F D2 2U B2 L2 2L' 2R' R' 3U2 L 2D' 3D' 2L' 2B2 2L' 2B' 3B 3U2 2U2 3L' B' 3D' B 2R R2 3B2 2L' 3U' R2 F2 2L' 3L' 3R2 3U R2 3U2 L D 2U2 2R2 D' 2L' B' 3B 3F 2F2 F D' 2D2 2R2 U R' U' R2 2U' F 2R' 3F F 3L2 2R 2F' F D2 2D 2U' U' F 3D2 2R2 R' 2B' 2F' U 2L 3F2 F2 3R' 2D2 B
*3. *B2 2B 2R2 R' 2B 2F' U B2 3U2 B' L R D 2U' 2B2 3D2 L R F L2 2D2 B2 2R' D L' 3U' 2B2 2U U 2L 3R' R 3D 2B2 2R' F' 3U2 L' B' 3B2 2U' 3B2 F' 3D 3U2 2L' B' 2B' 3F' L' 3L 3U L' 2L 2R2 3F2 3L 3D 3L2 3U' 3L2 2D L 2R2 2F 3D 3U' F D2 U2 3L2 D' 3L 3B L2 2L2 D 3B 2R R' D 3B' 3D' 2R' B 3U2 3F' 2D' 3L2 3R' 2R 3D U L D2 R2 F' 3D2 U2 L
*4. *2U2 2L2 3U' B U2 B2 2B U2 B2 2B2 2D' F 2U2 2B2 F2 L2 2B2 2L' 3L2 2R' 2F2 3R 2R 2D 2F' F2 2D2 B2 L 2L 2D2 3L' 2R2 3D 3B' 3L' D B' 3F 2F 2R 2U' 2R D' B' 3B2 3F' 3U' 2B2 3D' U 3L' 3D' L2 2L2 3R2 R2 F2 U' L' 2B 2F L 2L B 2F2 2L2 F U' 3R2 D2 2R' 2U 2R' 3U' 2B' 3L 2F R2 2D' 3L' 3F' R2 B2 L' 2U 2B 3B 3U B 3L' 3R2 D 3U L' 3R' 3U' F2 D 3B
*5. *3R' 2D 3U2 3R 2R B2 2F D' 2B2 3U' 2R' 2U' U' 3L2 R' 2B 2L 3L2 D 2B2 3L2 2R' 3F R' 2F2 D' U2 3L U2 2F2 3U' R' 3F' 3D' 2U' 2L' 3F2 F' D2 3U 2B' 2F2 F2 3D 3B R 2D L 3R2 2R' D 3R' 3D2 3U2 B' 2B2 D2 3L2 3B R' U B' D2 2D' B' 2L2 D2 2F2 3L2 3R2 R2 3F 2D 3U' 3B2 D' 3U B2 3R 2B2 2R' 2B2 F2 L B' 3F' 2F 3U 2R 3B 3D' 2B' 3F2 2F' L2 R' 3B' D2 2U2 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 U' F U2 F' U' R2 U2
*2. *U2 F U' F U' R' F R2 F2 U'
*3. *F2 R2 U' F' U2 R F' U2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D B' F' U' R B R2 D2 U2 R'
*2. *L2 U F' R' U2 L D2 U F' U' B D' R' B2 U2 B' F2
*3. *L' R' F' L B' D L' B L' F2 L D2 L2 F' D U2 L U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R B' L D2 R' U R2 D2 Uw B F2 Uw2 Rw2 D Rw Fw' Uw' U' F2 D' U2 F L' Rw2 Fw' Uw U2 B' Uw Fw2 U2 Rw R B L B2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2
*2. *R B' L2 Uw Fw2 D' Fw' Rw Fw2 U2 B Fw' Rw D2 U' B2 D2 L2 R Fw D' B2 L Uw' Fw Uw2 U' L B L' D F2 D2 Uw U' F' Uw' Fw D Uw
*3. *F2 D' U2 B2 Fw' R' Uw2 Fw' U' L2 R' Fw' Rw D Uw' Rw D' Uw' U' Fw' F2 U Fw2 R F2 R' D2 U L B' Uw L Rw Uw B' Uw2 U R F2 R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F Lw' Rw' D' Bw' Rw' F' D2 Dw U2 B' Lw B' Fw' Uw L U2 F' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 R' U2 R2 Bw Rw2 B2 Fw' F' D Dw' Lw F' L2 R' Fw' Dw2 B' L Lw B Rw2 F2 L2 Lw B Fw2 D2 B L2 D Dw2 Fw' D' Uw Rw' Dw L2 Bw R
*2. *Bw' L2 Uw2 F2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw' B' D U Bw2 L' Lw Dw' U' Fw' L2 Lw' Fw' Uw Bw R' D' L' R' Dw2 U' Fw2 L' Lw2 D' Dw' L2 D2 B F' L' Lw2 R U' B' Bw2 R' Fw2 F' Uw Fw' R' U' R2 U2 Bw' Fw Uw Fw Uw2 Fw R'
*3. *Bw2 Rw' Fw U Rw Dw' U2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw' Dw R' D' Dw Uw' U' Bw2 F2 D U Fw D2 B2 U2 Bw' F2 R2 B' Fw' F2 Lw R2 B Fw L Bw2 Dw2 Uw Rw2 U2 F U2 B' Bw2 F' L' D2 Lw R Uw Fw' Lw R' F Rw' D Dw2 Rw Bw F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F R D' 2D F2 L 2F' 3R2 2F2 F' U F 2R' 2B2 3U2 F2 2L' B 3F F2 R 3U' 2F2 D' 2D U' 3R' 2U' 2F 2R' 2B 2L' 3R2 2D2 2U 2L2 3R2 U 2R F' 2D2 2U' R' 2F' U2 3R' 2F 2U 3R2 2R2 U2 B2 3F' 2D' L 2L2 3F' 2F' F D' 2U 2B2 2R B' 2D2 2R' F2 D' 2D2 2U 3F' F' R2 D' 2R 2D L2 B2 D2 U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U2 2B2 3U 2F2 L 2R 2D2 U2 3B 2D' 2B' D 2L' 2U2 3L 2F' U2 L' F' D 3D R' 3D 2B' 2L U F' 2R 2U2 3B2 F' L 2B 2F D2 3D' B2 2R' 3U B' 2U2 R 2D 3R 3F' 2L' U B2 D 2D 3D2 2B F 3U' 2F 2L2 R 2D 3F2 D' 2D2 3D 3U' 3L 2R 2D U2 3B 2D' U' 3B F 2L' 2R R' D2 3B2 3D' 2U2 2B' 3B2 3R' 2F' U L2 3L2 F D2 2D' L' 3B2 3F D 2U' 2R U 3F' 3U2 L 3U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F U2 F L' F L R2 F2 D2 L' D2 U F U B' F U2
*2. *R' B' D R U' B' F R F R' D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U2
*3. *F R' D' U2 L' B D' B R B U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L D' U
*4. *F' U' B2 R D' L2 R' U' L' B R2 U' L D2 B2 R2 D' F2
*5. *L2 R F L D2 R' D F' U2 L' U' B' F' D' U2 R F U'
*6. *R' B F' L2 U' B' L U B R D' R2 U' F D2 F' L2 F
*7. *U B2 R U2 R' U2 F2 L B D' L' F2 L R' B F'
*8. *F L B R B' F' R2 F' D' L' R2 B U' F R2 D F2 L2
*9. *R' D2 U B' F' D' U' B2 D2 L' D2 U R' B2 L F2 D' U'
*10. *F' R2 F2 D L D2 R2 F' U' R B2 L2 R U' F R D'
*11. *R2 B2 L' U B' D' U2 R B' D' B R D' F2 D2 F R2 U'
*12. *U2 L B2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 U R F R B' F2 U L B' U'
*13. *U' L2 D L2 U2 R' U' R' U2 F L' R' U R2 F2 R D'
*14. *U2 L B' U' R B' L2 F' D B2 D2 F' D F2 R2 F2 L U2
*15. *L D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D B' D L2 F2 R D2 R' B U
*16. *D U2 B2 F' D B R' B2 F' L R' B2 R' D R' D F' R2
*17. *U' L B U R F2 L B2 R F U B D' L D2 L2 U' R2
*18. *U2 L' U2 L' B' L2 U2 L F' L2 B' L2 U' B' D' U2 R2 U
*19. *L' R' U' F U' B D2 R' F L B' D2 F L' D2 F2 L' F2
*20. *U' L' B' D F D2 L R2 D' R B' U' F2 R' D' U F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' F L2 U' B' F' U F' D2 R' F L D' B' F2 D2 F' R'
*2. *L R U' L D' U' B2 F U2 B L' F2 L2 U' B' R2 F
*3. *B' F2 D2 L D L' R B' L B' F L B' D2 L B' L2 U2
*4. *B D2 F2 L' D2 L R' D' B L' D2 L' F' U B F' R2 D'
*5. *D B U' L F2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 F L' R' B2 D2 F' L D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B R F L2 R B L' F2 D2 R' U' L' B' D' U L2 U2 F'
*2. *U L B2 D U2 B2 U' F R2 B' L B2 U2 L B L2 U F'
*3. *F U L' B D' B U2 L' U' B2 R2 U2 F' D F2 R' F2
*4. *R U L D2 F' L D2 B' R B2 F R' U2 B R' B'
*5. *B2 L' D R2 D2 B2 U R2 B U F' L2 B' L U F R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' L2 F2 R B' R2 F' D' L2 D2 R F2 D' U2 L2 R D' R'
*2. *L B2 R2 F2 R2 F L F' U R' D2 R' U' B' R U' L
*3. *B2 L' F U' L B U2 L F D' F R' B2 D' U' B2 D B
*4. *L D' R2 B2 D B U R2 D' L' D2 L' R D L B2 D U
*5. *U F D2 U2 B' U R' D2 B2 R2 B' L' U2 B2 U2 B U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 R' B R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F' L2 U L F L' U2 L2 U' R U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U F U R2 F' R' U' R2
*3. *B2 L' F' D U B' D' U2 F' L2 F L' R U2 B2 U2 R' F2
*4. *Uw' R F' Rw Fw' Uw2 B' Fw2 F' Rw' F2 R2 D Uw2 B' Fw2 F' D Fw' Uw' R D B' L R2 Fw R B2 F Rw' Uw Rw B Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R U' F U R U' R U' F2
*3. *B' L' B' R2 B' L2 R2 D' B' R' D R F2 U2 F2 R2 F U
*4. *L Rw2 B2 Uw2 U2 F' Rw' D2 Rw2 B2 L' B2 Fw2 F2 R2 B' U L2 Fw2 U' F' Rw' R' D2 R' D' B L2 Rw' R2 D Uw2 Fw' L R Fw2 U Fw' D' Uw'
*5. *Bw2 F D2 Bw' F' Lw2 Rw R B Uw2 U F' Lw2 R2 B Bw2 R2 Uw R' D2 Lw F2 Dw' B D' Rw Bw F Uw2 B Lw2 F' Lw F U Fw Uw Bw2 Rw2 R2 B' L2 Dw' Uw U2 B2 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw' R Dw' L2 Dw' R2 Fw' F' Rw2 D Bw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=4 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=0 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=-5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=1 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-2 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=6 / ddUU u=-1,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=4 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-3 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' L' U L' U L l' r' b u'
*2. *U' R' B' R U R B' L r b'
*3. *B R' B L R B' L' B' l
*4. *L U' R U R B U L' l' r' b
*5. *L R' L' B' U R U' L' l b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,5) (0,6) (0,3) (-1,3) (3,0) (4,3) (6,5) (-5,4) (-1,5) (0,3) (-5,0) (5,1) (0,3) (1,2) (0,4) (0,4)
*2. *(0,-1) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,2) (0,4) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (2,1) (0,3) (-5,4) (5,0) (-3,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-3) (6,-3) (-4,1) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (2,4) (-4,5) (0,5) (2,3) (0,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (0,5) (-1,0) (0,0)
*4. *(1,6) (6,6) (-4,2) (0,4) (-3,3) (-3,0) (5,3) (-5,4) (0,5) (0,2) (6,4) (0,2) (3,4) (5,0) (-5,2) (2,0) (0,0)
*5. *(1,-3) (-3,-4) (-3,0) (-1,3) (-2,1) (2,5) (6,0) (-3,1) (1,0) (2,5) (-3,0) (-5,1) (-1,2) (6,4) (0,2)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' F' B R' L F' R' L' F' R L' B' R F B L R B' F' B L F' R' F' L
*2. *F' R B F B R' B' F' L R L' B' R' L' R' L F' B' R' L' F R F' R B
*3. *R' F' L F' L' F' L R' F L' B L R B' L R' L F' R F' R' L' F B' F
*4. *B L R' B R' B F B F' R' L R L' F R' L' F' L' B L' F B' L' B' R'
*5. *L F L R' B' R' F L R' F' B L B R L R B' R' B' R L F R L' F'


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 9, 2011)

*3x3*: 18.40, (21.93), 20.28, 21.16, (17.63) = *19.95*
_For the 21.93 and the 20.28, I put an F2L pair in the wrong slot . Still, I got sub-20 so I'm fine with that._
*2x2*: (7.71), (6.81), 6.86, 7.34, 6.96 = *7.05*
_Nearly sub-7. Easy to recognise PBLs!_


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 9, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 12.28, 5.76, 4.44, 9.20, 8.08 = 7.68 avg5
*3x3x3:* 18.99, 14.96, 17.68, 22.06, 15.48 = 17.38 avg5
*4x4x4:* 1:20.81, 1:35.27, 1:43.01, 1:43.84, 1:33.33+ = 1:37.20 avg5
*5x5x5:* 3:17.50, 2:42.51, 3:34.29, 2:50.05, 3:16.89 = 3:08.15 avg5
*3x3x3 OH:* 40.98, 43.29, 36.18, 38.81, 48.67 = 41.03 avg5
*2-4 relay:* 1:57.19
*2-5 relay:* 4:40.55
*7x7x7:* 

*FMC:* 57 moves



Spoiler



R F' B2 R' 
z' R U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R 
U2 L U L' U2 L U' L' 
y' U2 R' U' R y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R 
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' 
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U


----------



## cubefan4848 (Apr 9, 2011)

2x2-5.88, 5.80, (4.97), (5.89), 5.66= 5.78
3x3-19.59, (14.82), 16.41, (21.09), 20.17= 18.41
4x4-(2:09.83), 1:48.37, 1:39.96, 1:54.00, (1:39.06)= 1:47.44
Pyraminx-5.44, 4.75, 4.61, (4.00), (6.16)= 4.93


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 9, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.61 4.25 (5.38) 4.72 (3.96) => 4.53

*3x3:* 13.54 13.04 (16.25) 14.14 (12.69) => 13.57

*4x4:* 1:00.06 54.58 (1:02.03) (49.11) 57.17 = 57.27
Comment: Wat.  The only parity was an OLL Parity on the last solve. Whatever, I'll take it. 

*5x5:* 2:33.07 (2:21.44) 2:31.00 2:46.08 (2:47.38) => 2:36.72

*6x6:* (7:09.96) 6:43.38 6:48.76 6:43.00 (5:52.38) => 6:45.05

*2x2 BLD:* 10.88 12.28 17.79 => 10.88

*3x3 OH:* 27.55 29.26 (33.32) 32.11 (24.44) => 29.64

*3x3 MTS:* 1:09.83 (1:16.75) 1:05.42 1:09.17 (59.99) => 1:08.14

*2-4 Relay:* 1:16.46
Comment: I think that's a PB. 

*2-5 Relay:* 4:01.96
Comment: PB; so close to sub-4.  

*Magic:* 1.25 (1.10) (1.34) 1.20 1.20 => 1.22

*Master Magic:* 2.90 (2.67) 2.86 2.74 (3.00) => 2.83

*Clock:* 13.85 (14.93) 13.77 (12.80) 13.12 => 13.58

*Megaminx:* (2:15.05) 1:59.47 (1:45.90) 1:59.85 2:04.28 => 2:01.20

*Pyraminx:* 8.58 7.75 7.12 (9.05) (6.95) => 7.81

*Square-1:* 34.98 (25.08) 27.43 (46.90) 39.29 => 33.90

*3x3 FM:* 33


Spoiler



Cross: z y' D R' L2 D'
F2L#1: y2 U R' U' R U y' R U R'
F2L#2: U2 R' U' R
F2L#3 and 4: y2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R U *R'*
OLL: *l'* U' L U l F' L' F U'
PLL: skip


----------



## tx789 (Apr 9, 2011)

2x2=(5.57) 8.01 (10.70) 9.83 9.47=9.10
3x3=(42.21) 35.64 34.11 (31.61) 34.58=34.78 bad
4x4=(3:11.01[bad center horrible time]) 2:41.43 2:28.95 2:58.50 (2:08.44)= 2:42.96 okayish at least only one sub 3 and a sub 2:10 could of been very close to pb
5x5
pyraminx 12.77 (10.84) 14.91 13.85 (15.29)=13.84 okay good standard delevation (σ = 0.87)
square 1
2x2-4x4 3:13.11 
4x4 had f perm I hate f perm it takes me 5-6sec on my f-II
2x2-5x5
3x3 oh 1:34.69 (1:16.49) (1:40.41[horrible F2L]) 1:28.10 1:27.09=1:29.96 bad


----------



## janelle (Apr 9, 2011)

*2x2x2*
6.48, (3.34[pbl skip]), (7.19), 5.19, 5.55
Average of 5: *5.74*
Pretty good 

*3x3x3*
21.07, 17.24, 16.96, (21.43), (16.95)
Average of 5: *18.42*
*
3x3x3 OH*
34.11, (29.03), 30.58, (38.82), 31.61
Average of 5: *32.10*

*Magic*
1.92, (3.70), 1.57, 1.71, (1.45)
Average of 5: *1.73*
Blek ;p

*Square-1* 
(52.87), (43.71), 49.51, 44.13, 52.79
Average of 5: *48.81*
Parity on the first and last.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 9, 2011)

*2x2*: (3.28), 3.63, 3.31, 4.92, (6.26) = *3.95*
Nice scrambles but did wrong CLL on the last one 

*3x3*: 10.45, 10.89, (9.82), (13.01), 12.09 = *11.14*
No warmup and I haven't been practising in a while

*3x3 OH*: (18.19), 25.09, 22.94+, 20.77, (27.13) = *22.93*
Bad 

*3x3 BLD*: 52.27, DNF, DNF = *52.27*
Gah couldn't concentrate with sis in the room

*4x4*: 58.65, 54.38, (51.66), (1:02.74), 54.11 = *55.71*
Only OLL parity was the 51 =.=

*4x4 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Last one was 5:53 off by 9 centres. Was using a centre buffer I'm not used to

*2-4 Relay*: *1:14.73*
OLL parity


----------



## Henrik (Apr 9, 2011)

Henrik. 

3x3 Feet: 49.44, 49.84, (51.27), 49.31, (35.65) => 49.53 sec
Sub-50  and new PB single all NL !! Hmm the first 4 should have been just a bit faster, but they are okay.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 9, 2011)

*2x2x2* 4.94 (3.93) 4.27 (14.18) 5.97 = *5.06*
*3x3x3* 16.44 15.72 13.47 (12.19) (18.58) = *15.21*

Not a good day.


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 9, 2011)

*2x2*: (5.40), 7.80, 7.07, 7.08, (10.73) ===>>> 7.32
*3x3*: 26.88, (27.24), (25.07), 26.10, 25.15 ==>> 26.04 
*5x5*: 4:05.19, 4:12.44, 4:12.94, 3:46.83, DNF ==>> 4:10 
*7x7*: 9:21.03, 10:17.57, (9:04.20), (10:41.02), 9:07.52 ===>>> 9:35 

Getting more consistant at all of my puzzles it seems, especially the 5x5 and 7x7. I might stop doing the weekly competition for the 7x7 though because there is a race for it and it takes an hour to do the 5 solves. Still improving


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 9, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 6.35 3.98 7.59 6.25 7.12 = *6.57* _Comment - _
*3x3* - 19.80 18.94 20.65 16.91 20.16 = *19.63* _Comment - Its been a few weeks since I dipped below 20 in the weeklies. Nice._
*4x4* - 1.11.20 1.16.89 1.22.75 1.10.84 1.08.30 = *1.12.98* _Comment - P O OP P - _
*5x5* - 2.23.33 2.17.40 2.55.18 2.32.18 2.13.53 = *2.24.30* _Comment - Protip: Don't cube in the blinding sunshine in the middle of a park, with kids kicking balls at you. _
*6x6* - = _Comment - _
*7x7* - = _Comment - _
*3x3 OH* - 35.59 51.63 dnf 45.50 45.15 = *47.43* _Comment - First was NL, just flowed real nice and I got a 2LLL_
*3x3 MTS* - = _Comment - _
*3x3 FMC* - *60* moves


Spoiler



z' U F' B2 U' z2
R U R' L U L'
F' U F U2 R' U' R
U' R U R' L' U' L
R U2 R' U F' U' F2
R' F' R U R U' R'
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R
L2 D M2 D2 M2 D M2 D
Linear


*2-4 Relay* - _Comment - _
*2-5 Relay* - _Comment - _
*Magic* - 1.63 DNF 2.01 9.43.72 1.87= *9.15.87* _Comment - LOL! I snapped a string and decided to restring it before stopping the timer. An absolutely fantastic start to this weeks comp. Really couldn't have asked for more._
*Master Magic* - 2.58 2.73 DNF DNF DNS= *DNF* _Comment - hmmm._
*Clock* - = _Comment - _
*Pyraminx* - 14.50 13.19 10.46 21.55 14.02 = *13.90* _Comment - _
*Megaminx* - = _Comment - _
*Square1* - 1.00.12 54.98 42.92 1.20.18 52.18 = *55.76* _Comment - _
*Skewb* - 29.88 31.56 26.22 45.46 32.11 = *31.19* _Comment - _

_More to follow, of course.
_


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 9, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.20, 4.02, 3.52, 3.97, 2.27= 3.56
*3x3:* 12.70, 13.72, 12.65, 14.20, 12.18= 13.02
*4x4:* 1:02.83, 59.50, 58.41, 1:10.02, 59.18= 1:00.50 _*IM SOOO MAD! ALMSOT SUB-1!!*_
*5x5: *
*2+3+4:*
*2+3+4+5:*
*OH:*
*MTS:*
*Pyraminx:
**Megaminx:*
*Square-1:*
*Skewb:*
*Magic: *


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 9, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.14, 2.60, 3.32, 4.81, 4.66 = *4.26*
*3x3:* 18.57, 16.23, 14.90, 18.06, 19.20 = *17.62*
*4x4:* 1:12.29, 1:22.77, 1:25.70, 1:11.58, 1:15.04 = *1:16.70* :fp :fp
*5x5:* 1:51.69, 2:13.80, 1:55.77, 2:05.85, 1:41.64 = *1:57.77* Most inconsistent avg5 ever lolwtf
*6x6:* 4:56.51, 4:34.09, 4:29.23, 4:23.53, 4:47.69 = *4:37.00* 4th solve could have been sub-4:10 if I hadn't mistakenly done PLL parity...
*7x7:* 7:40.98, 8:20.00, 7:59.84, 7:44.83, 7:55.12 = *7:53.26*
*2x2 BLD:* 1:00.53, 46.69, 55.47 = *46.69*
*3x3 BLD:* 3:25.20, DNF(3:05.30), 3:24.52 = *3:24.52* DNF was messed up setup on my last corners target :fp
*3x3 OH:* 1:00.65, 41.87, 45.10, 41.36, 42.34 = *43.11*
*3x3 MTS:* 1:21.58, 1:19.77, 1:25.11, 1:01.64, 59.49 = *1:14.33*
*2-4 Relay:* *1:35.13*
*2-5 Relay:* *3:37.27*
*Megaminx:* 2:44.40, 2:18.37, 2:08.45, 2:00.74, 2:23.72 = *2:16.85* It has been a long time since I have practiced megaminx...
*3x3 FMC:* *49 moves*


Spoiler



lolCFOP solve 
XCross: L U2 R F2 B' L2 B F R'
2 more pairs: L2 F' L F2 L2 F L F' L' D F2 D'
last pair: U' L' U B L B' L B L' B'
OLL: D L D' L' D' B D B'
PLL: L B2 L D' U B2 D U' L B2


----------



## Vinny (Apr 9, 2011)

*3x3*: 18.18, 19.78, (21.67+), 19.55+, (15.96) = *19.17*
Really frustrating... 2 +2's in a row, and 2 counting 19's... Ugh
*4x4*: 1:16.45, 1:21.63, (1:07.38), (1:24.23), 1:10.60 = *1:16.23*
2 really bad solves... The 1:21 i don't even know what happened, but the 1:24 it had OLL parity, plus I did PLL parity, and realized there was no PLL parity and had to do it again... The average wasn't horrible though
*5x5*: 2:17.08, 2:15.82, (2:14.18), (2:35.22), 2:28.84 = *2:20.58*
Horrible average. A counting sup 2:20, and a sup 2:30. I'm done for the day, this isn't working out. >:l
*7x7*: (6:13.64), 6:25.83, 6:42.67, (7:26.34), 6:29.36 = *6:32.62*
The 7:26 I messed up my wing swap algorithm completely... I had to redo my last 4 centers, then got a fail 3x3 stage. But the average is nice


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 10, 2011)

2x2: 3.80, 4.72, 3.82, 4.79, 3.86 = 4.13
3x3: 17.50, 19.56, 17.52, 15.40, 21.71 = 18.19
4x4: 1:49.15, 1:20.00, 1:40.06, 1:21.70, 1:16.55 = 1:27.25
5x5: DNF, 2:49.10, 3:00.12, 2:55.45, 2:43.59 = 2:54.89
OH: 1:10.35, 1:09.68, 1:02.05, 1:09.18, 58.79 = 1:06.97
2x2 BLD: *1:07.90*, 1:20.38, DNF(1:02.56)
3x3 BLD: DNF DNF DNF 
2-4 Relay: 1:51.58
2-5 Relay: 6:19.99 (A horrendous 4x4 solve + 5x5 explosion = not good.)
Magic: 4.13, 1.44, 1.61, 1.55, 1.96 = 1.71
Master Magic:3.71, 5.71, 3.66, 4.28, 3.63 = 3.88
Square-1: 48.06, 1:13.90, 34.44, 29.65, 34.05 = 38.85
Megaminx:
Pyraminx: 12.65, 7.81, 10.96, 12.90, 12.46 = 12.02


----------



## irontwig (Apr 10, 2011)

FMC: 33 moves


Spoiler



L R F' L' U' B2 L U L' B' L2 F2 D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 B L' F2 L2 B U R2 D' F2 D F L2 D' R

L R F' L' [1 Square+2 pairs]
=Inverse=>
R' D L2 F' D' F2 D R2 U' [F2L-1]
=Normal=>
U' B2 L U L' B' L' B.L B [Leaving four corners]

Insert at dot: B' L' F2:L B L' F2 L (Four moves cancel)
Insert at colon: D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 L' (Two moves cancel)

I have a feeling that I missed a nicer ending.

Edit: Goddamn it, I gave up on the normal scramble too early:

L R F' L'
R' U R' F
[D' R' D, L'] L2 F'
L D L' F2 R F R2 D R D2 R (28)


----------



## HaraldS (Apr 10, 2011)

2x2x2: 3.99, (3.98), (5.84), 4.39, 5.06 = 4.48
3x3x3: 11.82, 12.60, (13.60), 11.78, (10.51) = 12.07
4x4x4: 57.49, (51.77), 52.49, (1:02.74), 54.56 = 54.85
OH: (16.25), 20.86, (22.99), 19.01, 19.79 = 19.89


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 10, 2011)

*2x2: 3.44 = * (2.61), 3.25, (4.06), 3.65, 3.42

*3x3: 10.47 =* (10.08), (12.46), 11.40, 10.47, 10.36
Pretty lucky for knowing all the OLLs in this batch  the low 10 was really good  
*4x4: 1:07.71 =* 1:08.77[O], (55.96), 1:07.22[O], 1:07.14[P], (1:10.11[OP])
First sub-1 solve ever 

*2x2 BLD:* 17.14, *12.46*, DNF(15.79)
Last had 2 corners permuted wrong :fp I think it was an execution mistake, but good single :tu:tu
*3x3 BLD:* *2:19.48*, DNF(2:48.56), 2:41.23
2nd was off by a few edges 
*4x4 BLD: DNF*(38:11.26), DNF(36:35.59), DNF(16:72.43)
1st: Centers (7 wrong), Edges (6 Wrong) 2nd: Centers 10 wrong 3rd: realized there would be edge parity, stopped and learned how to solve it  still no success
*3x3 Multi BLD: 2/4 = 0 points *in (27:15.11)
First one was solved then the second I dropped in the middle and it got confused with another cube (4) so half the solution for cube 2 was on cube 4 and the solution for cube 4 was done on cube 2. cube 3 was solved.  long description
 :fp:fp:fp

*3x3 OH: 21.35 =* 21.36, (25.53), 24.26, 18.42, (17.22)
Woot 2 sun- 20s 
*3x3 WF: 3:21.13 =* (3:42.66), 3:24.99, (3:11.54), 3:20.83, 3:17.58
ummmmmmmmmmmmmm... no comment  +  = *:|*
*3x3 MTS: 52.93 =* (1:00.00), 52.11, 52.43, 54.26, (47.11)
PLL skip on last one  
*3x3 FMC: DNF*
UGH I found a 50 move one but couldn’t find anything else 

*2-4: 1:31.88* 
*Magic: 1.53 =* (1.77), 1.53, 1.51, 1.56, (1.38)
:fp
*Master magic: 4.41 = * 4.41, 4.42, (4.44), 4.40, (4.38)
.01 SD :tu:tu:tu <--- Everythings better in 3's
*Clock: 14.73 =* 14.88, (16.51), (13.24), 15.11, 14.21
Really good  sub-15
*Megaminx: 1:24.25 =* 1:24.74, (1:30.29), 1:26.11, (1:21.42), 1:21.89
I didn’t practice :fp but always the love of my life <3 nerd!
*Pyraminx: 5.54 = * 6.08, (3.95), (6.69), 6.04, 4.51
Too easy. 
*Sq-1: 49.76 =* 46.61, 52.11, (43.85), (57.21), 50.56
Forgot what had parities :fp still hating  
*Skewb: 12.31 =* 12.23, (13.99), (9.72), 11.64, 13.06
Skewb scrambles should be shorter


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 10, 2011)

*2x2x2*
(8.70), 8.67, (6.63), 7.78, 8.33 =*8.26*

*3x3x3*
(23.80), 29.16, 27.52, 26.53, (36.31) =*27.73*

:fp36.31 HOW DID THAT HAPPEN


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 10, 2011)

2x2- 6.28, 10.40, 6.61, 9.69, 7.95 -- *8.19 AO5*

3x3- 24.72, 27.49, 19.30, 20.18, 20.30 -- *22.40 AO5*

3x3 OH- 43.96, 51.82, 51.36, 47.06, 45.31 -- *47.90 AO5*

FMC -- *87 Moves*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 11, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> FMC -- *87 Moves*


 
It's traditionary to put ur solution down in a spoiler
(or thts how we do it)


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 11, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> *3x3: 10.47 =* (10.08), (12.46), 11.40, 10.47, 10.36
> Pretty lucky for knowing all the OLLs in this batch  the low 10 was really good



I'm a bit sceptical of this.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...eekly-competition-2011-14&p=555628#post555628
2 weeks ago you were excited to have a sub-15 avg.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...tition-2011-13&p=551416&viewfull=1#post551416

If I'm looking at this wrong, good job on the rapid improvement. :tu


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 13, 2011)

*2x2:* (5.79), (4.53), 5.49, 4.67, 4.86 = *5.01*
*3x3:* (15.04), 16.18, 15.80, 15.52, (17.71) = *15.83*
*4x4:* 1:14.56, 1:14.17, (1:35.66), (1:04.59), 1:13.71 = *1:14.15*
*5x5:* (2:30.15), 2:18.88, 2:07.89, (2:00.90), 2:06.54 = *2:11.10*
*6x6:* 4:38.71, (5:24.00), (4:19.34), 4:42.17, 4:48.74 = *4:43.21*
*7x7:* 7:18.97, 7:21.74, (6:40.69), 7:03.78, (7:26.09) = *7:14.83*
*2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:09.04, 1:02.34, DNF(1:03.67) = *1:02.34*
*3x3 One Handed:* 32.72, 31.15, (47.58), (31.11), 36.19 = *33.35*
*2-4 Relay: 1:36.23*
*2-5 Relay: 3:57.13*
*Master Magic:* (3.30), (4.56), 3.53, 3.53, 3.34 = *3.47*
*MegaMinx:* 2:29.48, 2:30.30, (2:15.41), (2:44.22), 2:35.30 = *2:31.70*
*PyraMinx:* 8.31, (13.57), (7.78), 11.27, 10.77 = *10.12*
*Skewb:* 20.42, 20.35, (29.78), 22.58, (19.39) = *21.12*

did okay.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 13, 2011)

2x2: 2.56, 2.62, 2.81, 2.98, 3.80 = 2.80
3x3: 8.54, 10.76, 10.16, 8.60, 9.78 = 9.51
4x4: 47.15, 46.69, 49.29, 45.35, 45.80 = 46.55
5x5: 1:29.62, 1:27.74, 1:39.85, 1:25.91, 1:26.33 = 1:27.90
6x6: 2:55.61, 2:49.72, 2:33.12, 2:53.91, 2:40.04 = 2:47.89
7x7: 4:45.26, 4:42.78, 4:27.46, 4:35.05, 4:38.29 = 4:38.71
2x2 BLD: 20.01, 10.47+, 6.90+ = 6.90
3x3 BLD: 1:33.09, 1:29.05, 1:40.31 = 1:29.05
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
3x3 OH: 16.70, 22.33, 20.68, 19.71, 16.53 = 19.03
3x3 WF: 1:14.68, 1:11.66, 1:13.34, 1:20.79, 1:13.03 = 1:13.68
2-4 relay: 1:00.61
2-5 relay: 2:29.49
Clock: 9.55, 7.90, 9.57, 8.19, 9.80 = 9.10
Megaminx: 53.16, 53.85, 54.16, 48.94, 48.33 = 51.99
Pyraminx: 4.72, 4.44, 4.41, 5.58, 6.24 = 4.92
Square-1: 15.64, 18.83, 19.85, 17.16, 19.06 = 18.35


----------



## cy2169 (Apr 13, 2011)

2x2: 5.40 5.38 5.44 (4.86) (5.93) = *5.41*
3x3: 17.00 (14.66) (DNF) 17.86 16.22 = *17.03* (screwed up avg..)
4x4: 1:19.36 1:14.90 (1:24.40) (1:10.80) 1:17.75 = *1:17.34*
5x5: 2:22.68 (2:14.27) 2:24.16 2:32.03 (2:39.69) = *2:26.29*
2x2 bld: DNF 27.03 DNF = *27.03* 
3x3 OH: 39.16 45.08 (37.30) (50.84+) 40.03 = *41.42*
2x2-3x3-4x4 relay: *2.04.36*

Too lazy to do 2345 relay...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 13, 2011)

2x2x2: (7.56) - 10.01 - 7.79 - 10.45 - (10.60) = 9.42
3x3x3: (25.38) - 25.30 - 22.87 - 22.34 - (21.67) = 23.50
4x4x4: 1:59.23 - (2:06.53) - 1:50.21 - 1:59.84 - (1:33.71) = 1:56.43
5x5x5: 3:59.97 - (3:22.74) - 3:46.02 - (4:17.16) - 4:14.51 = 4:00.17 (Even closer!)
2BLD: 1:23.76 - 1:40.86 - 1:45.82 = 1:36.81
3BLD: DNF(5:13.27) - DNF(6:33.44) - DNF(5:22.71) = DNF (the Last one had only 7 edges wrong, I forgot the end of my memo.)
3x3x3OH: 1:01.98 - 1:09.77 - (55.53) - 57.73 - (1:10.71) = 1:03.16
3x3x3MTS: 1:30.35 - 1:30.32 - (1:29.44) - 1:38.93 - (1:57.79) = 1:33.20
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:53.45
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 6:40.00 (Yes really, an exact time)
Magic: (1.53) - (1.66) - 1.54 - 1.65 - 1.60 = 1.60
Clock: (33.23) - 45.24 - (58.84) - 47.27 - 44.38 = 45.63
MegaMinx: (2:58.16) - (2:37.67) - 2:40.55 - 2:49.66 - 2:50.36 = 2:46.86
PyraMinx: (15.70) - 12.88 - 12.34 - 12.04 - (9.55) = 12.42
Square-1: 1:16.33 - (1:16.07) - 1:36.86 - (1:40.16) - 1:30.95 = 1:28.05
Skewb: (15.38) - 10.84 - 10.22 - 8.06 - (6.82) = 9.71 (Lol sub-10)

EDIT: Is it OK if I post next weeks results a couple of days late? I'm going away for a bit so won't be able to do it before saturday at the earliest.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 13, 2011)

OH: 16.96, 17.15, 15.32, 21.29, 16.38 = 16.83


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 13, 2011)

*3x3:* 18.49 18.10 (19.58) 16.95 (16.28) = 17.85
*5x5:*


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 13, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> *3x3 OH: 21.35 =* 21.36, (25.53), 24.26, 18.42, (17.22)
> Woot 2 sun- 20s



I'm not sure about this either. 6 second decrease and fastest solve a week ago was around your slowest solve here.


----------



## Brest (Apr 14, 2011)

Brest

*3x3x3:* 22.21 23.33 (19.30) 23.46 (24.79) = *23.00*

*4x4x4:* 127.37 134.69 122.22 (145.40) (116.15) = *2:08.09*

*Clock:* 23.04 (24.81) 20.59 (17.03) 17.31 = *20.31*

*FMC:* 32


Spoiler



L2 F' B R' B' : 2x2x2
B R' D R B' D' L D : 2x2x3
L' U2 L F2 U2 F : F2L-1
U L' U # L U2 @ : L4C

@ [U2,F'D'F]
# [B',LFL'] 

L2 F' B (R' B'
B R') D R B' D' L D
L' U2 L F2 U2 F
U L' U
B' L F L' B (L F' L'
L U2
U2 F') D' F U2 F' D F

L2 F' B R2 D R B' D' L D L' U2 L F2 U2 F U L' U B' L F L' B L F2 D' F U2 F' D F (32)


----------



## irontwig (Apr 14, 2011)

Brest said:


> Brest
> 
> *2x3x3:* 22.21 23.33 (19.30) 23.46 (24.79) = *23.00*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



L2 F' B R2 D R B' D' L D L' U2 L F2 [F2,L' B L] U2 F L' [Pseudo F2L]
B U2 B' U' B U' B' U2 L [Leaving three corners] (30)


----------



## Brest (Apr 14, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your solution is a lot more elegant than mine. I leave 4 corners, so two insertions; while you only leave 3 corners and a single insertion. Sweet insertion too, cancels 4 moves!

Thank you for the insight, you have taught me much about FMC. :tu



Spoiler



Without insertions:
_L2 F' B R2 D R B' D' L D L' U2 L F2 U2 F_ *U L' U L U2*
_L2 F' B R2 D R B' D' L D L' U2 L F2 U2 F_ *L' B U2 B' U' B U' B' U2 L*

Identical up to the last few moves. I used 5 moves to leave L4C, you used 10 moves (conjugated antisune?) to leave L3C. I canceled 5 moves of 16 from two insertions; you canceled 4 moves of 8.
I. Must. Get. Better.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 14, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 8:17, 6.80, (6.17), (11.98), 9.05 = *8.01*
*3x3x3:* 22.26, 22.55, (21.54), 21.56, (22.74) = *22.12*
*4x4x4:* 2:01.17, 1:42.18, 1:47.41, (2:04.83), (1:35.89) = *1:50.25*
*5x5x5:* (3:11.31), 2:36.91, (2:18.79), 2:45.53, 2:32.91 = *2:38.45*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 36.37, 26.29, DNF = *26.29*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF, 2:21.10, DNF = *2:21.10*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 4/5 = 3 Points *(29:58.63)
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (47.83), 37.12, 39.18, (32.43), 40:87 = *39.06*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* (4:41.68), 4:08.04, 3:49.03, (3:16.98), 3:58.84 = *3:58.64*


----------



## okayama (Apr 14, 2011)

*6x6x6*: (9:29.69), 7:56.78, 8:01.47, 8:43.80, (6:49.79) = 8:14.02
1st: POP...

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:03.14, DNS, DNS = 3:03.14

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 12:52.36, DNS, DNS = 12:52.36
1st: PB!! (memo: 6:28.34) http://twitpic.com/4k1pgi

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [33:41.26], DNS, DNS = DNF
1st: Gaaahhh, so nice scramble, memo: 15:34.18, but confused when solving X-centers, and off by 5 X-centers...

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* 3/5 (44:32.34) memo: 27:29.68
1st: Off by 3 corners, 4th: 2 flipped edges left http://twitpic.com/4liqwf

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 29 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 R' B R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F' L2 U L F L' U2 L2 U' R U'
Solution: L R' D2 B F D2 R2 B2 R2 F' R U D R2 D' L D R2 D' U L' U L2 U' L2 F' L' F L2

Use no pre-scramble, no inverse scramble this time.

2x2x1 block: L R' D2 B
3x2x1 block: F D2
2x2x3 block: R2 B2 R2 F' R
F2L minus 1 slot: U * L U
All but 3 corners: L' U L2 U' L2 F' L' F L2

Insert at *: D R2 D' L D R2 D' L'

This skeleton was found in less than 10 min, but no better skeleton was found in the remaining time.

Some of my other tries:

[1]
NISS solve.

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: F R B' R L2

1st square: (done)
2nd square: R2 D2
2x2x3 block: F2 R' B2 R F

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: D2 F' R' B2 R F2 D2 R2

2x2x3 block: L2 R' B R' F'
Finish F2L: D2 L D2 L D'

[2]
NISS solve.

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: R2 L2

1st square: R2 D2
2nd square: U2 L F'
Expand block: B' L2

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: L2 B F L' U2 D2 R2

Blocks: R2 L2
F2L minus 1 slot: F R' F R F D2
All but 3 c/e pairs: B' U B2 R D B D' B R' U'


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 15, 2011)

Going on a 125 km walk, so I will post what I have done so far. I am bringing 2-3-4-5-6-7 with me so I can continue practising and I think I will have time to edit this post later with more results (7, 3bld, 3mts, relays)


*2x2x2: *(6.03) (8.66) 7.19 6.31 6.58 = *6.69*
*3x3x3: *21.52 21.93 21.06 (20.94) (26.69) = *21.50*
*4x4x4: *1:15.46 1:15.50 (1:25.88) 1:15.75 (1:04.02) = *1:15.57*
*5x5x5: *(2:12.44) (1:52.80) 2:02.66 2:00.08 2:08.52 = *2:03.75*
*6x6x6: *(3:42.71) (4:21.19) 4:04.53 4:04.93 4:08.68 = *4:06.05*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:10.78 DNF 1:18.94 = *1:10.78*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(41.05) 36.81 (35.40) 39.65 36.44 = *37.63*
*Magic: *1.61 2.15 (4.55) 1.66 (1.56) = *1.81*
*Master Magic: *(4.58) 5.13 5.91 (6.83) 5.36 = *5.47*
*Clock: *18.68 18.84 18.31 (13.63) (21.46) = *18.61*
*MegaMinx: *3:23.80 (2:52.36) (4:13.15) 4:09.15 3:12.94 = *3:35.30*
*Pyraminx: *14.30 (9.11) 10.50 11.52 (17.34) = *12.11*
*Square-1: *52.75 (46.81) 57.61 (1:03.75) 47.18 = *52.51*


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 15, 2011)

Suddenly school has started demanding more 

5x5x5: 2:00.03, (2:12.41), 2:03.81, 1:58.98, (1:58.26) = 2:00.94
6x6x6: (3:56.34), 3:31.74, 3:51.16, 3:35.11, (3:18.29) = 3:39.34

Inconsistent 6x6 but good single, nice 5x5.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 15, 2011)

2x2x2: 7.72, 10.76, 11.33, 8.43, 5.82=8.97
3x3x3: 
4x4x4: 2:37.45, 1:53.14, 2:25.16, 2:42.64, 2:20.63=2:27.75
clock: 48.20, 35.14, 33.36, 38.88, 35.46=36.50
3x3BLD:


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 15, 2011)

Kenneth

FMC 39



Spoiler



Scramble: L2 R' B R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F' L2 U L F L' U2 L2 U' R U'

Solution: L R F' U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 F' R U' L U' L2 U' F U2 F' B' U R' U R U B R B' U2 B R' B' R U2 R' B U' L U' (39)

Using premoves: L U'

2x2x3: L R F' U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 F' R (11)
F2L minus LS: U' L U' L2 U' F U2 F' (8, 19)
All but L3C: B' U R' U R U B (7, 26)
L3C: R B' U2 B R' B' R U2 R' B (10, 36) ... yea, there is some insert that is much better than this, must be, but I did not look.
AUF: U' (1, 37)
Premoves: L U' (2, 39)



Had no ispiration at all this week, did not work much on this.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 15, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:27.15 1:18.34 2:35.09
*4x4x4BLD:* 5:12.25 DNF 5:58.61
*5x5x5BLD:* 13:03.22 DNF 14:58.92

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* 2:00.53 1:34.78 (DNF) 1:16.18 (1:06.30) = 1:37.16
*4x4x4:* 6:44.04 DNF DNF DNF 6:51.41 = DNF
*5x5x5:* 10:49.75 11:11.49 11:50.27 (DNF) (10:44.47) = 11:17.17
comment: Done with synergistic memo, but trying to go a bit faster than my comfort zone, at the suggestion of Amos. This is my new pb average of 5. I can't believe I'm so close to sub-11 average of 5, it blows my mind. If the DNF solve would have been a success (off by two centers, and I know what my error was!) then this average would have been sub-11. I will definitely continue to try for it, it's exciting to suddenly be improving again!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 15, 2011)

*2x2BLD: *33.71, 36.02, DNF [45.78] = *33.71* not very good
*3x3BLD: *1:37.75 [ 42], 2:08.31 [ 56], 2:11.19 [ 52] = *1:37.75* ok
*4x4BLD: *DNF [7:22.98, 3:50], DNF [7:19.67, 4:25], 8:34.60 [ 4:38] = *8:34.60* slow but the third was a safe
*5x5BLD: *DNF [14:30, 7:28], DNF [18:43, 9:50], DNF [18:21, 11:03] = *DNF* bad, did a safe here too but erred anyway
*6x6BLD: *DNF [45:44, 28:36] = *DNF* bad attempt and very slow memo
*7x7BLD: *DNF [1:06:59, 36:31] = *DNF* Ooooh, so close, just forgot to do HI on the last edges. (nr 2 & 3 from the end)
Very fast too, one hour is beginning to feel within reach on a good day. Of course it was an easy solve, after reorientation I think I
had 36 centers solved (it's a PB of sorts).
*Multi: 7/8 = 6* 51:05 [38:25] Close here too, forgot to do flipping on the last cube (which I don't memo as the others).

Done bld
*3x3:* 1:50.12, 2:01.08, dnf, dnf, 1:40.78 = *DNF* normal
*4x4:* DNF (8:25 / 4:28) three edges, DNF (7:10 / 3:48) two centers, 7:11.14 (3:41), 8:48.80 (4:20), 10:39.03 (6:26) = *DNF* 
*5x5:* 18:55 (11.38), 19:51 (13:08), DNF (17:45 / 11:18), DNF (20:40 / 13:30), DNF (17:45 / 9:48) = *DNF*
rather bad and very slow memo. I don't understand why as I have lately had faster and faster memo times.

I've also noticed that even if I try to go slow and secure I tend to solve faster and faster and then suddenly I'm going 
close to (my) top speed and at that speed I normally err.

@Chris: amazing that you have improved so much recently. I have during the last half year closed some of the gap to you 
and Mike but now you are totally out of reach again. Maybe I have to look up synergestic in a dictionary  (to begin with).

@Rune: , ok


----------



## Rune (Apr 15, 2011)

Better look for synerg*i*stic.


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 15, 2011)

2x2: 4.52,(4.10),4:11,4.40,DNF = 4.34 Awesome
3x3: 15.10, (17.80), (14.83), 17.24, 16.90 = 16.41
4x4: 1:21.21, (1:44.53), (1:14.33), 1:22.27, 1:43.38 = 1:31.29 lol don't practice 4x4
5x5: 1:58.74, (2:23.36), 2:09.05, 2:17.55, (1:57.76) = 2:08.45
234 relay: 2:07.57 ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
2345 relay: 3:57.48
4x4 bld: DNF, DNF, 24:24.86 
multi bld: 2/4 WOW it's been long time since I've done multi bld


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 15, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *7x7BLD: *DNF [1:06:59, 36:31] = *DNF* Ooooh, so close, just forgot to do HI on the last edges. (nr 2 & 3 from the end)
> Very fast too, one hour is beginning to feel within reach on a good day.



Wow, Mats nice solve! I know it was a DNF, but it sounds like it was very close (and it was very fast!) :tu



> Done bld
> ...
> *4x4:* DNF (8:25 / 4:28) three edges, DNF (7:10 / 3:48) two centers, 7:11.14 (3:41) dns, dns = *DNF*
> *5x5:* 18:55 (11.38), 19:51 (13:08), DNF (17:45 / 11:18), DNF (20:40 / 13:30), DNF (17:45 / 9:48) = *DNF*
> ...



Very consistent times on both cubes. As to your comment about solving speed, definitely still try to solve quickly. Don't go 100% speed during solving, but definitely try to aim for 90% speed or so. I know exactly what you mean that solving too quickly can lead to errors, I do the same. Try to maybe solve very, very slightly slower than you do now on your next 4x4 or 5x5 BLD solve and see how it goes. The thing about the solving pace though is try to maintain a solid pace with no pauses. Think-ahead is your friend, especially when transitioning from one piece type to another.



> @Chris: amazing that you have improved so much recently. I have during the last half year closed some of the gap to you
> and Mike but now you are totally out of reach again. Maybe I have to look up synergestic in a dictionary  (to begin with).
> 
> @Rune: , ok


 
Amos and I recently had a big debate about the difference between GOGOGO pacing and synergistic pacing. We both solidified more precisely how we are solving. The debate starts here if you're interested.

The basic idea behind synergistic memo, and after solidifying this from the debate with Amos, is:

Memo is always broken down into 2 phases: 1) Encoding, and 2) Reviewing.

Synergistic memo has two very important points that must be addressed every solve:
1) You must accept the feedback from your brain about whether the images are sticking in your memo or not. Always memorize as quickly as possible, but when you feel that images aren't sticking you must slow down however much you need to slow down until the problem image(s) begin to stick again. After the images begin to stick again speed back up as much as you possibly can without getting to the point that images aren't sticking again. Your pacing can fluctuate wildly (both in terms of how many pacing changes you make, and how drastic those changes are) during the course of memo, and this is fine.

2) Your aim is to have a 90-95% confidence by the end of memo that you have not only memorized correctly, but that you will recall all of your memo at speed without any recall delays. This means that the reviewing phase is minimal, and in places non-existent. As an example, on a really good 5x5x5 BLD solve I only review the first location of each piece type, and sometimes I don't review x-centers or wings at all (stuff memorized in the middle of memo).

2a) "Micro-reviewing" is always ok. For example, if I have a location with image JC for Julius Caesar during t-centers, and then during wings I get image JC again, then I will immediately go back to the location in t-centers that also has image JC and quickly review it (I mean quickly, skim the location as fast as possible, then get right back to memorizing wings again). This can be a way to strengthen memo to know that a certain image is used 2-3 times throughout memo, and to know which piece orbits it occurs in. I consider this type of micro-reviewing very helpful toward making sure that you will recall all of the memo quickly, and without pauses. It's a safety net basically, but a very useful one in my opinion.

Definitely read the link from the Random BLD discussion thread though. There's some very useful stuff from Amos about what exactly GOGOGO pacing means, and how to use it. I'm trying to incorporate more of GOGOGO pacing into my solves, and it seems to definitely be helping!

I've noticed your improvement Mats, it's quite cool to watch! You will certainly continue to get even faster than you are now, I have no doubt! :tu


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 8.70, 6.77, 8.46, 8.56, 9.88 = *8.47*
*3x3x3:* 22.25, 23.32, 24.71, 20.76, 25.88 = *23.43*
*4x4x4:* 1:40.54 [P], 1:43.67 [O], 1:51.47 [OP], 1:43.76 [OP], 1:36.45 [O] = *1:42.66*
*5x5x5:* 2:53.31, 2:56.03, 2:54.87, 3:06.21, 2:56.07 = *2:55.66*
Comment: Bad week for freeslice.
*6x6x6:* 6:00.15 [OP], 5:42.54 [O], 5:36.26 [OP], 5:03.99 [P], 4:56.16 [O] = *5:27.60*
*7x7x7:* 8:21.29, 7:20.34, 7:03.65, 8:19.81, 7:55.80 = *7:51.98*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 24.76, 36.58, 32.48 = *24.76*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:33.09, 1:19.58, 1:34.21 = *1:19.58*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:15.62 [4:15], 8:11.93 [4:00], 7:36.36 [3:08] = *7:36.36*
Comment: Memo on the third one was really fast, but execution was really slow due to some recall delays.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [19:11.54, 10:05], 13:26.12 [6:34], DNF [18:52.88, 9:05] = *13:26.12*
Comment: First one off by 3 centrals (recalled 2 images out of order) and 2 + centers (executed a commutator backwards). Third one was off by 4 wings, 4 + centers, and 7 X centers; it seemed so bad that it wasn’t worth figuring out why. On both the first and third solves, I was trying to go as fast as possible, and the memo just didn’t work. The second one was done “synergistically”. Synergistic won, obviously. I want to be as fast as Chris, but clearly I’m better off if I don’t try too hard for it.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *33:56.87* [15:17]
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [47:56.34, 25:56]
Comment: Off by 2 inner + centers (used the wrong buffer piece for one commutator), 2 outer + centers (identified pieces correctly while memorizing, but memorized them out of order), and 3 corners. Pretty bad, but the time was nice.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *9/11 = 7 points, 56:01.71* [38:48]
Comment: Second cube off by 2 corners twisted (forgot to twist them), and 4 edges (2 images out of order and forgot to flip edges). Third cube off by 4 corners and 4 edges, I don’t know why; probably a missed turn somewhere very early in the solve.
*3x3x3 OH:* 51.94, 1:05.28, 40.94, 45.91, 40.59 = *46.26*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:22.16, 1:44.86, 1:46.66, 1:12.96, 1:20.72 = *1:37.41*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:08.37, 1:22.42, 1:13.77, 1:25.18, 1:24.42 = *1:20.20*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *36 moves*


Spoiler



D F D L’ D F L2 F U2 L2 U’ L U L U2 F U R’ F R2 B’ R B R2 D’ F U2 F’ D F U2 F B D’ R2 B’

premoves: B D’ R2 B’
2x2x2: D F D2
2x2x3: D’ L’ D F2
3x cross: F’ L2 F U2 L2 U’ L2
4th pair: L’ U L U2 F U F’
pseudo OLL: F R’ F R2 B’ R B R2 . F2
insert at .: D’ F U2 F’ D F U2 F’
D2 D’ become D after 2x2x2; F2 F’ become F after 2x2x3; L2 L’ become L after 3x cross; F’ F cancel after 4th pair; F’ F2 become F after insertion.

Comment: Really a pretty decent solution for me, but last week spoiled me, so it feels bad because of how many moves it is.


*2-4 relay:* *2:09.30* [O]
*2-5 relay:* *5:56.67* [P]
Comment: Embarrassingly bad. 30 seconds on 2x2x2 at start, then bad 5x5x5 and 4x4x4. Just horrible.
*Magic:* 7.91, 9.36, 9.44, 9.71, 16.68 = *9.50*
Comment: OHITABLD. I did a few practice solves first – it really helps.
*Master Magic:* 3.56, 3.30, 4.72, 3.56, 3.71 = *3.61*
*Clock:* 3:00.27 [0:27], 16.50, 17.06, 16.59, 15.94 = *16.72*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [33:22.90, 17:06], 3:15.44, 2:58.15, 3:18.08, 3:29.65 = *3:21.06*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 5 corners and 8 edges; it looks like the 5 corners and 5 of the edges were due to an early mistake leaving out one clockwise turn of a face. The time was great, though! I’m getting faster!
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:38.03], 12.33, 13.50, 14.30, 8.16 = *13.38*
Comment: BLD solve had 2 edges flipped (I did the algorithm incorrectly).
*Square-1:* 6:32.15 [3:57], 37.97, 39.68, 39.59 [P], 43.34 = *40.87*
*Skewb:* 2:44.71 [1:00], 25.94, 24.27, 28.28, 30.00 = *28.07*
Comment: BLD solve was easy again – all corners already permuted. The rest were done with KirMeep, but I only know one of the L5C cases. 

Rebecca Hughey:
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [7:11], DNF [9:11], DNS yet = *DNF*
Comment: She might yet try the third one tonight. I checked her memo on the second one - the corners were correct; the edges were off by 4.

@Mats: You've actually done a pretty good job of almost catching up with me; it's just that Chris has now suddenly run away from us both. I feel the same way you do about Chris; I thought I was catching up, but now he seems impossibly far away again.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 15, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> 
> *5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [19:11.54, 10:05], 13:26.12 [6:34], DNF [18:52.88, 9:05] = *13:26.12*
> Comment: First one off by 3 centrals (recalled 2 images out of order) and 2 + centers (executed a commutator backwards). Third one was off by 4 wings, 4 + centers, and 7 X centers; it seemed so bad that it wasn’t worth figuring out why. On both the first and third solves, I was trying to go as fast as possible, and the memo just didn’t work. The second one was done “synergistically”. Synergistic won, obviously. I want to be as fast as Chris, but clearly I’m better off if I don’t try too hard for it.



Nice solve on the 13:26 Mike! Yes I know what you mean about the memo not going well when you try to go quickly (your first and third solves). It' the same for me, if I rush during memo then I have a horrible time making things stick, and the times I get are much slower than if I don't rush. More on this below...

Also, it sounds like your third solve was only off by a single layer inner turn. Did you memorize wing parity or not? If you memorized wing parity, then you did a double turn error somewhere. If you did not memorize wing parity then you did a single turn error somewhere.



> *6x6x6 BLD:* *33:56.87* [15:17]
> *7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [47:56.34, 25:56]
> Comment: Off by 2 inner + centers (used the wrong buffer piece for one commutator), 2 outer + centers (identified pieces correctly while memorizing, but memorized them out of order), and 3 corners. Pretty bad, but the time was nice.



Nice 6x6! And the 7x7 time is O_O That stinks that it was a DNF, but getting sub-50 is craaaazy on 7x7! My hat's off sir!



> *MegaMinx:* DNF [33:22.90, 17:06], 3:15.44, 2:58.15, 3:18.08, 3:29.65 = *3:21.06*
> Comment: BLD solve was off by 5 corners and 8 edges; it looks like the 5 corners and 5 of the edges were due to an early mistake leaving out one clockwise turn of a face. The time was great, though! I’m getting faster!



33 mins?! O_O You said sub-40 was possible, and yeah that's definitely sub-40! Are you thinking about sub-30 now? Wow!



> *Square-1:* 6:32.15 [3:57]



Couldn't let this one go, very nice!



> Rebecca Hughey:
> *3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [7:11], DNF [9:11], DNS yet = *DNF*
> Comment: She might yet try the third one tonight. I checked her memo on the second one - the corners were correct; the edges were off by 4.



Good luck on the third solve, Rebecca!



> @Mats: You've actually done a pretty good job of almost catching up with me; it's just that Chris has now suddenly run away from us both. I feel the same way you do about Chris; I thought I was catching up, but now he seems impossibly far away again.


 
The key is all in the pacing. I've changed nothing in my method other than my pacing during memo and solving. Well, I did change how I memorize PBD corners, but that's a small change in the big scheme of things.

Mike, you and Mats are already improving a lot, but seriously all it takes is experimenting with your pacing. Synergistic pacing (Anywhere from a 2:1 to 60:40 memo:solving split basically) with allowing yourself the drastic increases and decreases in speed during memo as necessary is all it took for me.

Try different ways to pace yourself during memo, but change nothing else of your solve, at least not right now. I think you guys will be surprised at the potential speed that you already have. I think about it like riding a bike with gears. Sure you can pedal as fast as you can, but if you're only in 1st gear you're just going to spin the pedals and have no grab to spin the tires. If you change to a very high gear, it will be very difficult to get up to speed and you'll be slower overall. If you can find that sweet spot, then you don't really have to pedal very hard at all, but man you are flying down the street!

Synergistic memo (with a bit of a push towards GOGOGO as Amos describes it) is that sweet spot for me. Just try to find your memorization sweet spot and I guarantee you'll both drop at least a minute, maybe 2 off your time with very little effort. Seriously, it's that easy to drop a minute or more off your average times from what they are right now. Now, perfecting your sweet spot memo will take even more time off than that, but you see what I mean. Simply discovering your sweet spot for memo will immediately knock off a minute or two, easy. I stand by my word on this one


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the very inspiring response, Chris!



cmhardw said:


> (5x5x5) Also, it sounds like your third solve was only off by a single layer inner turn. Did you memorize wing parity or not? If you memorized wing parity, then you did a double turn error somewhere. If you did not memorize wing parity then you did a single turn error somewhere.


I did memorize (and perform) wing parity, yes. So I guess maybe it was a double inner turn, huh? I can't remember anything that might have been it, though.



cmhardw said:


> (megaminx) 33 mins?! O_O You said sub-40 was possible, and yeah that's definitely sub-40! Are you thinking about sub-30 now? Wow!


Definitely. I was being extra slow and careful on this one, even. Sub-20 is probably actually possible for me with this method, eventually. But that will take a while, I think. 



cmhardw said:


> (square-1)Couldn't let this one go, very nice!


Thanks, but that was a pretty terrible solve. I generally only do one attempt per week, and I almost never go over my permanent matrix memo, so I often take a while dredging up the matrix for the solve, and then I have trouble remembering the 14 or so algs I use for square-1 BLD. Most of my misses are due to forgetting the algs, not forgetting the matrix; and almost none of my misses are due to anything else!



cmhardw said:


> Synergistic memo (with a bit of a push towards GOGOGO as Amos describes it) is that sweet spot for me. Just try to find your memorization sweet spot and I guarantee you'll both drop at least a minute, maybe 2 off your time with very little effort. Seriously, it's that easy to drop a minute or more off your average times from what they are right now. Now, perfecting your sweet spot memo will take even more off time than that, but you see what I mean. Simply discovering your sweet spot for memo will immediately knock off a minute or two, easy. I stand by my word on this one


I'm thinking I may have already found my sweet spot, actually. I still have a problem with not being able to think ahead all the time. On a really good memo, where I have my memo as solid as you're describing (which is probably only 1 in every 3 solves or so for me, to be honest), I still wind up pausing before most pairs, especially with wings. I'm still not completely comfortable with BH wings yet, although it's continually improving, and improving noticeably every week.

I should also mention that I really did swap those two pairs for the lettering of wings this week, for every solve I did in the weekly competition. As you can see, I had a pretty good accuracy rate, considering! No mistakes were due to swapping either of those pairs when memorizing or solving. But the switch did slow me down - I had to stop and think, both in memo and in execution, when doing any of those 4 letters on wings. So perhaps I could have been a little faster on that 13 minute 5x5x5 solve.

If you notice, my memo times can be quite quick, and when they are, they're often more solid than when they're slow. On my fast 5x5x5 BLD this week (with the 6:34 memo), I paused pretty much never due to memo recall, which tells me my problem is slow execution, not pacing. Most of my execution pauses were on wings due to taking time to think of the BH algorithm. If my 6:34 memo had been 60/40, it would have been a 4:23 execution and an 11:57 total time. If my memo had been 2:1, it would have been a 9:51!


----------



## Henrik (Apr 15, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> *3x3x3 WF:* 2:22.16, 1:44.86, 1:46.66, 1:12.96, 1:20.72 = *1:37.41*



Wow Mike a very nice single, "only" 1.3 sec slower than Simon's best single, and if you just do 5 a week you might benefit by doing one warm-up solve


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2011)

Henrik said:


> Wow Mike a very nice single, "only" 1.3 sec slower than Simon's best single, and if you just do 5 a week you might benefit by doing one warm-up solve


 
Ah yes, I forgot to write in my comment about that solve. My comment on my sheet says, "Easiest solve ever! 3 of the 4 pairs premade, 6-move OLL, J perm." Yes, it was lucky, and all of the last 4 were easier than usual.

And I suspect a warmup solve wouldn't help - I suffer too often from foot cramps.

And I should mention I still usually do this on a stackmat that is on a carpet, which is almost cheating, I guess. I'll never forget how bad it was for me at US Nationals last year on the hard floor.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 15, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.08), (5.99), 5.67, 5.73, 5.56 = Average = 5.65

Took a break to learn CLL half way through tem 
About 3 CLL cases not much difference in times between PBL mainly because my reconition sucks


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 15, 2011)

3x3: 12.18, (13.91), 13.32, 12.26, (10.64) -> 12.59
4x4: 1:05.59, (59.61), 1:18.32, (1:18.88), 1:06.74 -> 1:10.22
3x3oh: (20.15), 22.56, 22.39, (29.03), 21.73 -> 22.23


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 16, 2011)

*2x2:* (19.43), 8.55, 10.64, (6.57), 8.89 = *9.36* 
*3x3:* (17.54), 15.01, (12.46), 15.79, 15.52 = *15.44*
_Comment: Awful._
*4x4:* 1:23.19, 1:21.22, (1:26.57), (1:07.26), 1:23.26 = *1:22.56*
_Comment: Consistently crap._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:38.92*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:22.79*
*3x3 OH:* (24.22), 30.56, (37.25), 28.55, 28.47 = *29.19*
*Pyraminx:* 14.57, 10.95, (8.91), 12.09, (18.73) = *12.53*

*2x2 BLD:* 45.52, DNF, 31.23 = *31.23* 
*3x3 BLD:* 1:20.74, DNF, 1:02.69 = *1:02.69*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, 7:29.26, 5:52.41 = *5:52.41*
*5x5 BLD:* 14:38.58, 13:31.21, DNF = *13:31.21*

*5x5:* 15:59.99, DNF, 13:56.68, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_Comment: I've gotten so much slower. I deleted the first time but knew it was sub 16, I couldn't remember anything on the last one so I just gave up a few minutes into memo._


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 16, 2011)

*Cubenovice

FMC: DNF*
This scramble hates me!
Heise gave four blue blocks in 15 moves but from there it went all downhill...



Spoiler



L R F' block
L' U R2 pseudo 2x2x2
F' L2 D2 block
L2 F L' F L' F' lousy blockbuilding skills at work
so now what?


----------



## Micael (Apr 16, 2011)

3x3x3 BLD: 2:21.48 1:54.23 2:07.41 Done immediately after multi, it felt harder than usual.
3x3x3 multiBLD: 11/14 in 56:32


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 16, 2011)

Results weekly 2011-15: congratulations Simon & Mike & Jacob

*2x2x2*(27)

 2.80 SimonWestlund
 3.44 Jaysammey777
 3.56 cuberkid10
 3.95 amostay2004
 4.13 AustinReed
 4.26 uberCuber
 4.34 rock1313
 4.48 HaraldS
 4.53 Evan Liu
 5.01 cubeflip
 5.06 MichaelP.
 5.41 cy2169
 5.65 Jedi5412
 5.74 janelle
 5.75 cubefan4848
 6.57 James Ludlow
 6.69 AvGalen
 7.32 tozies24
 7.68 masteranders1
 8.08 MrIndianTeen
 8.26 hic2482w
 8.57 Mike Hughey
 8.97 Elbeasto94
 9.10 tx789
 9.28 Jakube
 9.36 Zane_C
 9.42 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 *(31)

 9.51 SimonWestlund
 10.74 Jaysammey777
 11.14 amostay2004
 12.07 HaraldS
 12.59 deathbypapercutz
 13.02 cuberkid10
 13.57 Evan Liu
 15.21 MichaelP.
 15.44 Zane_C
 15.83 cubeflip
 16.41 rock1313
 17.03 cy2169
 17.38 masteranders1
 17.62 uberCuber
 17.85 CUB3R01
 18.19 AustinReed
 18.33 cubefan4848
 18.42 janelle
 19.17 Vinny
 19.63 James Ludlow
 21.50 AvGalen
 21.73 MrIndianTeen
 22.12 Jakube
 23.00 Brest
 23.43 Mike Hughey
 23.50 MaeLSTRoM
 26.04 tozies24
 27.74 hic2482w
 34.78 tx789
 1:37.16 cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(26)

 46.55 SimonWestlund
 54.85 HaraldS
 55.71 amostay2004
 57.27 Evan Liu
 1:00.50 cuberkid10
 1:07.71 Jaysammey777
 1:10.22 deathbypapercutz
 1:12.98 James Ludlow
 1:14.15 cubeflip
 1:15.57 AvGalen
 1:16.23 Vinny
 1:16.70 uberCuber
 1:17.34 cy2169
 1:22.56 Zane_C
 1:27.25 AustinReed
 1:28.95 rock1313
 1:37.20 masteranders1
 1:42.66 Mike Hughey
 1:47.44 cubefan4848
 1:50.25 Jakube
 1:56.43 MaeLSTRoM
 2:08.09 Brest
 2:27.75 Elbeasto94
 2:42.96 tx789
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:27.90 SimonWestlund
 1:57.77 uberCuber
 2:00.94 Keroma12
 2:03.75 AvGalen
 2:08.45 rock1313
 2:11.10 cubeflip
 2:20.58 Vinny
 2:24.30 James Ludlow
 2:26.29 cy2169
 2:36.72 Evan Liu
 2:38.45 Jakube
 2:54.89 AustinReed
 2:55.66 Mike Hughey
 3:08.15 masteranders1
 4:00.17 MaeLSTRoM
 4:10.19 tozies24
11:17.17 cmhardw
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:47.89 SimonWestlund
 3:39.34 Keroma12
 4:06.05 AvGalen
 4:37.00 uberCuber
 4:43.21 cubeflip
 5:27.60 Mike Hughey
 6:45.05 Evan Liu
 8:14.02 okayama
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:38.71 SimonWestlund
 6:32.62 Vinny
 6:39.21 AvGalen
 7:14.83 cubeflip
 7:51.98 Mike Hughey
 7:53.26 uberCuber
 9:35.37 tozies24
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 16.83 a small kitten
 19.03 SimonWestlund
 19.89 HaraldS
 21.35 Jaysammey777
 22.23 deathbypapercutz
 22.93 amostay2004
 29.19 Zane_C
 29.64 Evan Liu
 32.10 janelle
 33.35 cubeflip
 37.63 AvGalen
 41.03 masteranders1
 41.38 Jakube
 41.42 cy2169
 43.10 uberCuber
 46.26 Mike Hughey
 47.43 James Ludlow
 47.91 MrIndianTeen
 1:03.16 MaeLSTRoM
 1:06.97 AustinReed
 1:29.96 tx789
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 49.53 Henrik
 1:13.68 SimonWestlund
 1:37.41 Mike Hughey
 3:21.13 Jaysammey777
 3:58.64 Jakube
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 6.90 SimonWestlund
 10.88 Evan Liu
 12.46 Jaysammey777
 24.76 Mike Hughey
 26.29 Jakube
 27.03 cy2169
 31.23 Zane_C
 33.71 MatsBergsten
 46.69 uberCuber
 1:02.34 cubeflip
 1:07.90 AustinReed
 1:10.78 AvGalen
 1:23.76 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 52.27 amostay2004
 1:02.69 Zane_C
 1:18.34 cmhardw
 1:19.58 Mike Hughey
 1:29.05 SimonWestlund
 1:37.75 MatsBergsten
 1:54.23 Micael
 2:19.48 Jaysammey777
 2:21.10 Jakube
 3:03.14 okayama
 3:24.52 uberCuber
 4:45.55 AvGalen
 DNF Rebecca Hughey
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF AustinReed
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 5:12.25 cmhardw
 5:52.41 Zane_C
 7:36.36 Mike Hughey
 8:34.60 MatsBergsten
12:52.36 okayama
24:24.86 rock1313
 DNF Jakube
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF Jaysammey777
 DNF amostay2004
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

13:03.22 cmhardw
13:26.12 Mike Hughey
13:31.21 Zane_C
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF okayama
 DNF Jakube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

33:56.87 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

11/14 (56:32)  Micael
9/11 (56:01)  Mike Hughey
7/8 (51:05)  MatsBergsten
4/5 (29:58)  Jakube
3/5 (44:32)  okayama
2/4 (27:15)  Jaysammey777
2/4 (40:00)  rock1313
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 52.93 Jaysammey777
 1:08.14 Evan Liu
 1:11.06 AvGalen
 1:14.33 uberCuber
 1:20.20 Mike Hughey
 1:33.20 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 1:00.61 SimonWestlund
 1:14.73 amostay2004
 1:16.46 Evan Liu
 1:31.88 Jaysammey777
 1:35.13 uberCuber
 1:36.23 cubeflip
 1:38.92 Zane_C
 1:51.43 AvGalen
 1:51.58 AustinReed
 1:57.19 masteranders1
 2:04.36 cy2169
 2:07.57 rock1313
 2:09.30 Mike Hughey
 2:53.45 MaeLSTRoM
 3:13.11 tx789
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:29.49 SimonWestlund
 3:37.27 uberCuber
 3:56.78 AvGalen
 3:57.13 cubeflip
 3:57.48 rock1313
 4:01.96 Evan Liu
 4:22.79 Zane_C
 4:40.55 masteranders1
 5:56.67 Mike Hughey
 6:19.99 AustinReed
 6:40.00 MaeLSTRoM
*Magic*(8)

 1.22 Evan Liu
 1.53 Jaysammey777
 1.60 MaeLSTRoM
 1.71 AustinReed
 1.73 janelle
 1.81 AvGalen
 9.50 Mike Hughey
 21.10 James Ludlow
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.83 Evan Liu
 3.47 cubeflip
 3.61 Mike Hughey
 3.94 AustinReed
 4.41 Jaysammey777
 5.47 AvGalen
 DNF James Ludlow
*Skewb*(5)

 9.71 MaeLSTRoM
 12.31 Jaysammey777
 21.12 cubeflip
 28.07 Mike Hughey
 31.18 James Ludlow
*Clock*(8)

 9.10 SimonWestlund
 13.58 Evan Liu
 14.73 Jaysammey777
 16.72 Mike Hughey
 18.61 AvGalen
 20.31 Brest
 36.49 Elbeasto94
 45.63 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(12)

 4.76 cubefan4848
 4.91 SimonWestlund
 5.54 Jaysammey777
 7.82 Evan Liu
 10.12 cubeflip
 12.02 AustinReed
 12.11 AvGalen
 12.42 MaeLSTRoM
 12.54 Zane_C
 13.38 Mike Hughey
 13.84 tx789
 13.90 James Ludlow
*Megaminx*(8)

 51.98 SimonWestlund
 1:24.25 Jaysammey777
 2:01.20 Evan Liu
 2:16.85 uberCuber
 2:31.69 cubeflip
 2:46.86 MaeLSTRoM
 3:21.06 Mike Hughey
 3:35.30 AvGalen
*Square-1*(9)

 18.35 SimonWestlund
 33.90 Evan Liu
 38.85 AustinReed
 40.87 Mike Hughey
 48.81 janelle
 49.76 Jaysammey777
 52.51 AvGalen
 55.76 James Ludlow
 1:28.05 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

29 okayama
31 guusrs
32 Brest
33 irontwig
33 Evan Liu
36 Mike Hughey
39 Kenneth
49 uberCuber
57 masteranders1
60 James Ludlow
87 MrIndianTeen
DNF  Cubenovice
DNF  Jaysammey777

*Contest results*

289 SimonWestlund
271 Mike Hughey
254 Jaysammey777
244 Evan Liu
194 uberCuber
185 AvGalen
182 cubeflip
155 Zane_C
150 amostay2004
136 AustinReed
122 rock1313
119 Jakube
113 MatsBergsten
107 James Ludlow
105 HaraldS
105 cy2169
102 masteranders1
97 MaeLSTRoM
82 cuberkid10
75 deathbypapercutz
71 okayama
68 cmhardw
67 Vinny
64 janelle
59 cubefan4848
52 Micael
46 MichaelP.
46 Brest
44 MrIndianTeen
37 tozies24
35 Keroma12
31 tx789
25 a small kitten
22 guusrs
20 irontwig
20 CUB3R01
19 Elbeasto94
17 Kenneth
17 Jedi5412
16 hic2482w
12 Cubenovice
9 Henrik
1 Rebecca Hughey


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 16, 2011)

woo 2nd place in 5x5 and 2-5 relay 
and woah at being 5th place overall


----------



## guusrs (Apr 16, 2011)

fmc: F2 R F L R D2 R2 U' L U F L U L' U' L U' D' L D L2 R B' U2 B L2 F' L' F R' F (31)

F2L-1: F2 R F LR D2 R2 U' L U F L U L' U' L U' (17)
F2L: D' L D L' (21)
LL: L' R B' U2 B L2 F' L' F R' F (31)
crab, not sub-30!


----------



## Brest (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Mats,

For the last couple of weeks I've mistakenly put my 3x3x3 results under *2*x3x3. =O I have edited my posts to correct this.

Thank you for all the time you spend on the weekly competitions, you deserve a lot of credit!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2011)

Brest said:


> Hi Mats,
> 
> For the last couple of weeks I've mistakenly put my 3x3x3 results under *2*x3x3.
> 
> Thank you for all the time you spend on the weekly competitions, you deserve a lot of credit!



Fixed it this week. Thanks for the praise which I definitely share (must ant want to) with Mike.


----------



## Brest (Apr 17, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> Fixed it this week. Thanks for the praise which I definitely share (must ant want to) with Mike.


 
True! Shout out to Mike as well. :tu

Thanks for the fix.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 18, 2011)

aw... I thought I was going to win for mmag...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 18, 2011)

yay! and for the future, my name is Jacob


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 19, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> aw... I thought I was going to win for mmag...


 
I think the winner has been sub3 (or VERY close to it) for about a year now.

(Nice times though)


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2011)

I did do the other events, but of course not submitted in time (the 125 km walk turned out to be 140 km)

"Missing times"

*7x7x7: *(6:53.15) (6:03.18) 6:43.21 6:32.71 6:41.72 = *6:39.21*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF 4:45.55 DNF = *4:45.55*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *(1:25.46) 1:20.16 1:04.09 1:08.94 (1:02.36) = *1:11.06* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:51.43 = *1:51.43*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:56.78 = *3:56.78*

All times:

*2x2x2: *(6.03) (8.66) 7.19 6.31 6.58 = *6.69*
*3x3x3: *21.52 21.93 21.06 (20.94) (26.69) = *21.50*
*4x4x4: *1:15.46 1:15.50 (1:25.88) 1:15.75 (1:04.02) = *1:15.57*
*5x5x5: *(2:12.44) (1:52.80) 2:02.66 2:00.08 2:08.52 = *2:03.75*
*6x6x6: *(3:42.71) (4:21.19) 4:04.53 4:04.93 4:08.68 = *4:06.05*
*7x7x7: *(6:53.15) (6:03.18) 6:43.21 6:32.71 6:41.72 = *6:39.21*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:10.78 DNF 1:18.94 = *1:10.78*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF 4:45.55 DNF = *4:45.55*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(41.05) 36.81 (35.40) 39.65 36.44 = *37.63*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *(1:25.46) 1:20.16 1:04.09 1:08.94 (1:02.36) = *1:11.06* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:51.43 = *1:51.43*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:56.78 = *3:56.78*
*Magic: *1.61 2.15 (4.55) 1.66 (1.56) = *1.81*
*Master Magic: *(4.58) 5.13 5.91 (6.83) 5.36 = *5.47*
*Clock: *18.68 18.84 18.31 (13.63) (21.46) = *18.61*
*MegaMinx: *3:23.80 (2:52.36) (4:13.15) 4:09.15 3:12.94 = *3:35.30*
*Pyraminx: *14.30 (9.11) 10.50 11.52 (17.34) = *12.11*
*Square-1: *52.75 (46.81) 57.61 (1:03.75) 47.18 = *52.51*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 21, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I did do the other events, but of course not submitted in time (the 125 km walk turned out to be 140 km)


 
New Rule in the weeklies

Anyone walking 140 km in a week may post up to a week late


----------

